# Dad gets even on daughters Facebook!



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook this morning and thought how great it is that there are still parents that care for their kids, even though the kids are blind to it!


Dad uses Facebook to teach daughter a lesson 

Maybe this will open some eyes to how easy life really is with mom and dad


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 10, 2012)

LOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!!  I have 3 girls and know this day will come in my lafe as well.  I just hope my S&W 40 will do enough Damage to the laptop if not I may have to upgrade to a 45.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> LOOOOOOVE IT!!!!!!! I have 3 girls and know this day will come in my lafe as well. I just hope my S&W 40 will do enough Damage to the laptop if not I may have to upgrade to a 45.


 

I was wondering how many dads will see this and seize the opportunity to "one-up" this dad with a 12-Gauge shotgun or even better, a black powder canon!.......just sayin':biggrin:


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 10, 2012)

Seems a bit overboard to me. And wasteful. Sure, take her laptop away, that makes a lot of sense. Maybe format it and donate it to charity. But destroy it with a lethal weapon?


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

GoatRider said:


> Seems a bit overboard to me. And wasteful. Sure, take her laptop away, that makes a lot of sense. Maybe format it and donate it to charity. But destroy it with a lethal weapon?


 
While it may have been a bit overboard, sometimes if you dont make your point, these kids will never learn the consequences for their own actions. If you noticed, the daughter had already been grounded for her behavior in the past and the dad warned her that it wouldnt be good if it happened again. So now he was forced to follow thru with it!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome! I think a 12 gauge would have been a nicer touch but won't complain!

AK


----------



## Justturnin (Feb 10, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I was wondering how many dads will see this and seize the opportunity to "one-up" this dad with a 12-Gauge shotgun or even better, a black powder canon!.......just sayin':biggrin:


 

Make the kid stand next to you and throw it when you say "Pull!!!!"


----------



## BSea (Feb 10, 2012)

Justturnin said:


> Make the kid stand next to you and throw it when you say "Pull!!!!"


Priceless:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 10, 2012)

A 12 guage would have made to quick a job of destroying it.  He probably would have only been able to put 2 shots into it.  I think it should be framed!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 10, 2012)

My son took his bicycle where we had specifically told him no to, and then got caught lying about it, my Wife and I saw him while we were coming home. So I cut it in half with a torch while he watched. He was in the rebellious 8 year old stage. But it helped for a couple of years, and he still remembers 23 years later.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 10, 2012)

Did anyone read the comments?!


----------



## leestoresund (Feb 10, 2012)

I read some of the comments that followed.
Those that think he was too harsh are the ones who think that we should not teach history that includes wars, that guns should be banned, that corporal punishment to your kids is wrong are part of the reason our lifestyle has changed so dramatically. And many of us think for the worse.
Unfortunately, it is those of our generation (60+) that allowed this to happen when we let the schools dispense with dress codes, grades, etc.
But, as I recall history, Aristotle said the same thngs back in his day.So I guess we will get through this, too. 

Lee


----------



## randywa (Feb 10, 2012)

All I can say is AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish more parents would take a stand. Our society needs to make turn and get back on the right path. We have wandered down the "its all about me", "its not my fault", "dont hurt someones feelings" road for way too long.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> I wish more parents would take a stand. Our society needs to make turn and get back on the right path. We have wandered down the "its all about me", "its not my fault", "dont hurt someones feelings" road for way too long.


 
social media is the new addiction for society. I really enjoy having the availability of it, but take it away from people and watch how much of an uproar it causes for them.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 10, 2012)

What a waste of bullets.  The kid obviously couldn't stand cleaning, so he should have just buried the laptop in a pile of manure and told her where it was in the video


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to see the exit side of the laptop!

I sent this link to my wife's email and we will be sending it to our daughter(college freshman) as well. I think there will be many many thousands sending this to their kids! I love it!


----------



## Turned Around (Feb 10, 2012)

i saw this earlier this morning, priceless

"and your mom asked me to put one in for her"


----------



## John Pratt (Feb 10, 2012)

Kind of makes me wish I took video of when I took a Benelli M4 12ga to the family PS3 becuase they were getting addicted to the darn thing. I say Kudo's to the dad. I know to many other people who have nothing that would love to be in the girls shoes. I am guilty myself of somewhat spoiling my kids. It isn't until it gets out of hand that you realize that by trying to provide them with more than you had growing up, that you forget sometimes that some lessons are learned by doing without.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

John Pratt said:


> Kind of makes me wish I took video of when I took a Benelli M4 12ga to the family PS3 becuase they were getting addicted to the darn thing. I say Kudo's to the dad. I know to many other people who have nothing that would love to be in the girls shoes. I am guilty myself of somewhat spoiling my kids. It isn't until it gets out of hand that you realize that by trying to provide them with more than you had growing up, that you forget sometimes that some lessons are learned by doing without.


 
you nailed it John!


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 10, 2012)

wasteful? Not a chance. That laptop should be displayed prominently in her room to remind her of what she chose to give up by being disrespectful of all those who are working to provide for her.


----------



## navycop (Feb 10, 2012)

He works for IT he should just disable the facebook page. They do it work and we can't get on.


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

navycop said:


> He works for IT he should just disable the facebook page. They do it work and we can't get on.


 
nah....not effective enough, remember, he made a promise that if something happened again, then it was gonna be bad!:biggrin: I still like the shotgun idea better, or even a black powder cannon:tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Feb 10, 2012)

When I first followed the link and saw the video, I was like everyone else that has(had) teenage kids and could relate to it.
But then I started thinking. 
My kids are deffinately no angels, but I'm proud to say that they are all products of their parents and the way we brought them up. 

What exact lesson was learned by this girl? 
From what I can gather, her and at least one brother have already been affected by their parents splitting ( Step mum mentioned ) and she is probably going through the most radical change her body and mind will ever make ( she is 15, you work it out )

Then this dope publically, and now globally, humiliates her. 
Sure she was wrong big time, but I honestly think that he has damaged any relationship he may ever have with his daughter. 
I would have been very hurt to discover that one of my kids had done that, but I would also be dissapointed with how I brought her up in the first place and therefore kept my mouth shut.

Just my 2p worth:wink:


----------



## gwilki (Feb 10, 2012)

I just  know that I should keep quiet on this, but I'm with Skip. I don't accept that two wrongs make a right. The girl by all appearances was wrong - big time. But, I believe that the Dad going public was just as bad.
When I was a kid (I'm 62 now.), we didn't have Facebook, so we just hung around outside the local store and bitched about our parents and how unfair life was in general. Now, kids have Facebook, but the messages are the same.
I believe that the father would have had a far better chance of actually changing things had he sat down in private with his daughter, told her how hurt he was by her actions and worked out fixing the longer term relationship.
I realize that my position comes from only what I've seen in this one video. I don't know the long history of this father/daughter relationship, but I can't see anything good at all coming from this video.
Everybody loses.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Feb 10, 2012)

good deal. i loved the way he got rid of the laptop. i think he handles it beautifully. 
by the way, love the 1911, that is mostly what i and the wife carry daily.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 10, 2012)

navycop said:


> He works for IT he should just disable the facebook page. They do it work and we can't get on.



Try air proxy.  or find a 12 year old to show you how to get around the fire wall.

I have a pretty simple question, why did he not just take it away.  I agree that blowing it away would have an effect but I am afraid it would be short lived.  

His first problem was letting her have the computer in her room.  My boys are ****ed because I will not let them have a computer in their room.  As a middle school teacher I have seen first hand the effects of unsupervised computer usage.  I guess this dad saw it too.  Two wrongs here.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 10, 2012)

*Everyone check this out!!*

There has been a response to the media mayhem over this incident.

I think it could have been done better, but I think that it will be a lasting life lesson to the daughter.

UPDATE: Dad uses Facebook to teach daughter a lesson - Chicago's Best Variety of the 80s, 90s and Now


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 10, 2012)

Those that need to learn a lesson from this video are simply going to condemn the father.  Fortunately, I think he is more grounded than most folks would give him credit for and hopefully his daughter will be as well.  I am very pleased to hear that we won't be seeing him or his daughter on the today show or getting payouts from this social media incident.


----------



## reiddog1 (Feb 10, 2012)

IMHO, I believe that most children (mine included) become numb to being grounded and sometimes need a little something extra to get the point across.  A 1911 to a computer definately did that.  This reminds me of how lucky I am to have access to automatic weapons and explosives.  I'll have to put this in my memory bank for when my daughters get a little older and want to test their crazy dad.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 10, 2012)

leestoresund said:


> I read some of the comments that followed.
> Those that think he was too harsh are the ones who think that we should not teach history that includes wars, that guns should be banned, that corporal punishment to your kids is wrong are part of the reason our lifestyle has changed so dramatically. And many of us think for the worse.
> Unfortunately, it is those of our generation (60+) that allowed this to happen when we let the schools dispense with dress codes, grades, etc.
> But, as I recall history, Aristotle said the same thngs back in his day.So I guess we will get through this, too.
> ...



I am not opposed to teaching kids about wars.
I do not believe that guns should be banned, nor will I give up mine.
I believe that corporal punishment has it's use, on a very limited basis.

That being said, I believe that this guy should get the 'Worst Father of the Year" award.


----------



## aplpickr (Feb 10, 2012)

*My grandson posted "Go Dad" on Facebook about video*

My grandson who will be nineteen in fifteen days got it Right! He is away at a Baptist college concentrating in "youth discipleship". Proud that he didn't need to be humiliated.:redface:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Feb 10, 2012)

While some would consider the dad's action extreme, remember, this is the second time she has done something like this. A tough lesson for all of us is that life doesn't always give second chances. We are all responsible for our own actions and we should be required to face the consequences. My mother told me as a young boy, "if you get arrested, don't expect me to come get you. Get yourself out" Guess what?. I have made it 63 years and never been arrested. A parents first job is to be a parent, second to be popular with your kid. I thank my parents for expecting things from me and wish more parents in todays age did the same.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 10, 2012)

"Q: How did your daughter respond to the video and to what happened to her laptop?

A:  She responded to the video with “I can’t believe you shot my computer!”  That was the first thing she said when she found out about it. Then we  sat and we talked for quite a long while on the back patio about the  things she did, the things I did in response, etc."

Every family needs a back patio.


----------



## Mariner1 (Feb 10, 2012)

This kid had it good. She had to get up at 5am for school, too bad, The bus picked me up at 5:30 for school. When I got home I cleaned the house, fed the horses and on the weekends shovled manure from the stalls. I cooked my own lunch as both my parents worked so they could keep a roof over my head and food on my table. I still had plenty of time for fun with my freinds because I got my chores done fast. My dad was strict and would punish if needed , I am 50 and and grew up before all the experts told us how we must raise our kids. My dad died two years ago and I miss him more then anyone will ever know. This kid makes me sick, and some day her parents wont be around anymore and maybe then she will realize how great they were. 

This guy should be president.

Karl


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Feb 10, 2012)

A man after my own heart! I love this guy!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 10, 2012)

I took a sledghammer to my Xbox. Destroyed it into a zillion pieces. My neighbors watched and told their kids to stay away, as I was a deranged lunatic. Maybe I should of posted that on facebook:biggrin:. I sure taught that thing a lesson that it will never forget!!


----------



## arioux (Feb 10, 2012)

I,ve written and erased my comment about 20 times.  Should shut up but can't.  This guy is amoung the most stupid person i ever saw in my life.  End of the comment.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 10, 2012)

*Right on!*



seamus7227 said:


> GoatRider said:
> 
> 
> > Seems a bit overboard to me. And wasteful. Sure, take her laptop away, that makes a lot of sense. Maybe format it and donate it to charity. But destroy it with a lethal weapon?
> ...


 
I agree with Seamus!  Right on Seamus   100%!!:highfive:


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 10, 2012)

A lot of passion shows in the comments here. For sure. I wasn't too thrilled with the guy's actions (was less thrilled by her's). But I'm thinking that I gotta be careful in supporting or condemning anything because I haven't walked in either's shoes. I'm also thinking that these situations have to be considered in context and whether or not she retaliates by taking his 1911 and blowing him away with it. 

Personally, I don't like what he did. He "played her game" rather than setting the standard he wants her to follow. But, for real, I admire his doing an unpleasant task, even though he didn't want to do it or like doing it. He did't turn away and hope it would get better. Too much of that. 

Bottom line - the proof is in the pudding. If she figures it out and/or if he thinks maybe he overdid a bit and they reach a workable relationship where they can laugh about it in 20 years then it'll be OK. If not, they'll just be another statistic about "estranged parents". And that won't be on Youtube.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ted iin Michigan said:
			
		

> A lot of passion shows in the comments here. For sure. I wasn't too thrilled with the guy's actions (was less thrilled by her's). But I'm thinking that I gotta be careful in supporting or condemning anything because I haven't walked in either's shoes. I'm also thinking that these situations have to be considered in context and whether or not she retaliates by taking his 1911 and blowing him away with it.
> 
> Personally, I don't like what he did. He "played her game" rather than setting the standard he wants her to follow. But, for real, I admire his doing an unpleasant task, even though he didn't want to do it or like doing it. He did't turn away and hope it would get better. Too much of that.
> 
> Bottom line - the proof is in the pudding. If she figures it out and/or if he thinks maybe he overdid a bit and they reach a workable relationship where they can laugh about it in 20 years then it'll be OK. If not, they'll just be another statistic about "estranged parents". And that won't be on Youtube.



Ted, that is a great way to sum it  up.

  Its really surprising to read the mixed feelings that people posted on here.  At first, I was torn, sounded like the parents were too strict and the kid is having to grow up too fast, them I remind myself that she is 15, about to start driving, and in that rebellious stage.  Then I hear how much the dad has given her, and yet she seems ungrateful for it. The problem I see first is that we live in an age where we are spoiled rotten, and the moment we are without our social networks, tvs, cars, or whatever, then people act like its the end of the world. 
  Second problem I see is that he made a promise that the next time she acted up, that it wasn't gonna be good. Now, I know this is way different, but if someone was caught stealing and just given a slap on the wrist and told never to do it again, then does worse by committing an armed robbery the next time, don't people typically feel like the punishment should be something more severe? I mean personally, if you plan on robbing me with a weapon, I'm pushing for the max, otherwise whats the point. You either abide by the rules, or you pay the consequences. I think its really simple, especially when you get forewarned. just my .02 and I'm sticking to it.  But I also respect the others on here that may not agree, for at least stepping up and saying how they felt about it. It takes guts to do that.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## jfoh (Feb 10, 2012)

When my son was 14 he had several "acting up" issues shall we say. I warned him that his actions would result in him loosing all the things that he valued most. He laughed at my warnings. One last warning was ignored. I turned off all electric in his room for 30 days. No lights, no stereo, no computer, no games, no AC. no fan, no cell phone or land line for 30 days.  No third chance, no early forgiveness. Thirty hot, dark days to consider his actions and the consequence.  

He threatened to call the cops. I handed him the phone and explained that I was fairly sure electricity was not a right but a privilege and he would get very little help form them but I was fine with him trying. He did not bother to call them but did call my father. Dad listened to his side of the problem and asked to talk to me.  Took him all of ten seconds to tell me to stick to my guns and then asked to talk to my son again. Told him to grow up or the next time he might get 90 days. 

My son is now almost 30, married and a fine young man. But he never again repeated his actions that lost him power.  In fact if you ask him about it he says he made a few bad choices and while sweating in his room decided not to repeat them or even go down that road again.  Any punishment needs to be certain, measured and swift to be effective. From that day forward he knew that if he screwed up he had to accept the punishment. 

Shooting  the laptop may seem over the top to some but if it gets her to understand that her actions have certain consequences and she has to live with them and that gets her to live by her parents rules then it is for the best. A 15 year old girl who does what she wants, when she wants and with who she wants is likely to be a mother far too early.  Shooting that laptop may have saved some boys life in the long run.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 10, 2012)

Disclaimer: I don't have kids.
If I was a kid now being raised by my parents today, the moment they found out they were blocked from seeing my facebook page it would have been the end of my time on facebook. I grew up in a strict home and grew up very fast. In our house discipline was swift and private. I never herd my parents talking to others about what I did wrong. If I was grounded (which was a lot of the time.) and someone asked if I could come over the answer was just no. My brother on the other hand would tell anybody who would listen.  The girl did need to be taught a lesson and I don't think shooting the computer was too far over the top. I do think posting the whole story online may have been a step too far. However if my laptop ever acts up I will be tempted to take it out to the back 40 and put a bunch of holes in it with the ole' 300:biggrin:


----------



## DMGill (Feb 10, 2012)

I've seen a lot of comments about the girl being publicly humiliated, the poor kid. No one seems to care how humiliated her parents were by what she posted on Facebook. Her dad was right to be mad. This wasn't a first offense, or even the second. Obviously previous attempts to "handle it differently" were ineffective.  I think he got her attention this time. (And everyone elses)

That video hit so close to home, it could have been my daughter and husband. We got it from our son, too. His new cell phone ended up in the swimming pool after we found some humiliating text messages on it.


----------



## BigShed (Feb 11, 2012)

I come at this from a different angle, guns don't figure prominently in our lives here in Australia, so obviously I see this from a different perspective.

Do I believe the father did the right thing to punish his daughter for what she did? Oh yes, very much so.

Do I believe he sent the right message?
No definitely not. Why not?

He responded with quite a bit of violence, not the right way to teach anyone anything, admittedly no personal violence, but violence all the same.
He in effect showed her that taking a gun and shooting is the right way to solve a problem.
Next time she has a problem, she may well heed this lesson and walk on campus and start shooting people and inanimate objects. Good enough for Dad, good enough for me.
Not the first time people have used shooting as a way to resolve their "issues".

Teaching your daughter this method is very wrong.

What would I do?

Well, that 30 days without power sounds like a very creative non-violent way to teach one of your kids a lesson. Spot on!


----------



## 76winger (Feb 11, 2012)

Awesome! I just had to share that on Facebook and share that mans response to his spoiled-brat-of-a-daughter with the small number of friends of mine.  If more parents in America would draw the line with their kids we'd have a lot fewer problems over all. 

Self responsibility and reaping what you sow is learned, not automatic. Wake up America.


----------



## gallianp (Feb 11, 2012)

The girl did wrong --  yes really bad !!  so what lesson was learned?? If you are unhappy with someone actions then pull a gun and shoot it.  Yes a punishment was due --  I am sure that the daughter was embarrassed by this video which she should have been --  but pulling a gun and shooting the laptop was not needed..  I think the smoke from his cig got in his eyes.  This parent really was showing responsible teaching?


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 11, 2012)

*Father updates:*

Have any of you read the updates online?  There is newer information than just the video.  I will post it for you one more time.  


UPDATE: Dad uses Facebook to teach daughter a lesson - Chicago's Best Variety of the 80s, 90s and Now


----------



## tommyd (Feb 11, 2012)

If this is the only way he knows how to handle things, you better watch out or you could become that pc.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 11, 2012)

punishment must fit the 'crime'.  My own daughter at age 15 decided to smart mouth her mother then storm into her room slamming the door and locking it.  Now if it had been myself she had sassed, most likely nothing would have been said about it, but she was not going to get away treating her mother in such a manner.  I was right behind her at the door and finding the door locked, I simply obtained my 'magic' key and let myself into her room much to her surprise.
I explained that she was not allowed to talk to her mother in such a manner and was to receive a spanking.  Whereupon she tried her best to convince me she was way too old, at 15, to be spanked.  Upon receiving an explanation about her residency condition, she then threatened to call the Sheriff and charge me with child abuse.  That is when I handed her the phone and tole her to start calling, but by the time he arrived, the spanking would be over.  Yes, I most likely would spend the night in jail, but she would be removed form the home with only what she would be wearing and her school books.  Everything else in her room was mine, all the videos and equipment, game console and games, clothes, the list went on and on as it would for any 15 year old girl.  I then told her, "Here is the phone.  Go ahead and make the call then bend over my legs and take your spanking."  I never had anything hurt me as much as spanking her did until my bride died years later.  No she did not call the sheriff and she grew up to be a mother herself, graduated from university majoring in math and Spanish with a teaching job in the local high school.
No matter how much it pains a parent, when a threat/promise is made, if the infraction still occurs, that promise must be fulfilled.  Otherwise, anything the parent says from then on is nothing more than hot air.
Did this father do right?  None of us are qualified to even comment on that situation because we were not in his or her shoes for the entire time.  My $0.02 and let the flames begin.
Charles


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 11, 2012)

tommyd said:


> If this is the only way he knows how to handle things, you better watch out or you could become that pc.



You really should read the updates.  It isn't his only form of expression or way of handling things.

The video is such a narrow view of how this family works.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 11, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> punishment must fit the 'crime'.  My own daughter at age 15 decided to smart mouth her mother then storm into her room slamming the door and locking it.  Now if it had been myself she had sassed, most likely nothing would have been said about it, but she was not going to get away treating her mother in such a manner.  I was right behind her at the door and finding the door locked, I simply obtained my 'magic' key and let myself into her room much to her surprise.
> I explained that she was not allowed to talk to her mother in such a manner and was to receive a spanking.  Whereupon she tried her best to convince me she was way too old, at 15, to be spanked.  Upon receiving an explanation about her residency condition, she then threatened to call the Sheriff and charge me with child abuse.  That is when I handed her the phone and tole her to start calling, but by the time he arrived, the spanking would be over.  Yes, I most likely would spend the night in jail, but she would be removed form the home with only what she would be wearing and her school books.  Everything else in her room was mine, all the videos and equipment, game console and games, clothes, the list went on and on as it would for any 15 year old girl.  I then told her, "Here is the phone.  Go ahead and make the call then bend over my legs and take your spanking."  I never had anything hurt me as much as spanking her did until my bride died years later.  No she did not call the sheriff and she grew up to be a mother herself, graduated from university majoring in math and Spanish with a teaching job in the local high school.
> No matter how much it pains a parent, when a threat/promise is made, if the infraction still occurs, that promise must be fulfilled.  Otherwise, anything the parent says from then on is nothing more than hot air.
> Did this father do right?  None of us are qualified to even comment on that situation because we were not in his or her shoes for the entire time.  My $0.02 and let the flames begin.
> Charles



Excellent analysis of the situation.  I appreciate the personal touch of the two stories that were in the thread recently about how members disciplined their children.  It shows a compassion and invested interest in your offspring.  My wife and I pray that our children 4yr old girl & 11 month old boy will make it through the next 20 years and love us at the end of all of the discipline they receive.

I was an obnoxious teen and similar to other stories I was disciplined.  I am very pleased with the effort my parents invested in me to train and guide me.  The respect I was taught to show authority (especially my mother), my work ethic, my love for family and country, and my devotion to my beliefs all span from the parents God placed over me and how they loved me enough to discipline through teary eyes.  The debt of gratitude I owe them runs very deep!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 11, 2012)

Nut.


----------



## gingerwood (Feb 11, 2012)

There are two separate issues here, the destruction of the pc and the subsequent posting of the video.   

I've got two teen aged sons, and under some circumstances you do need to get dramatic to make enough impact to change repeat behavior. To shock them awake, if you will.  We don't do guns at our house, but I could see taking a sledge hammer to a possession under the right circumstances.  For one thing it guarantees that they won't be getting it back and they know it.  Following through on promised consequences is good parenting and harder than you would think. 

The second part, the posting of the video to the internet,  that I have trouble with for two reasons.   1. You don't wash your dirty laundry in public.    2. It's "Eye for an Eye" behavior.  I don't think that either of these are things you should teach you kids.  That's not even counting the consequences of the video going viral.

My $.02


----------



## GrantH (Feb 11, 2012)

Nothing like destroying property that someone could have used to better themselves. I would have made her donate it to charity to not only show her that A) If you act like a snotty little b****, you will lose your stuff for good, but also B) Other people have it FAR worse than you and are grateful for the stuff you just find so worthless.


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 11, 2012)

LOVE it...I would buy that laptop all shot up!!!!  Way to go pops


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



skiprat said:


> When I first followed the link and saw the video, I was like everyone else that has(had) teenage kids and could relate to it.
> But then I started thinking.
> My kids are deffinately no angels, but I'm proud to say that they are all products of their parents and the way we brought them up.
> 
> ...


 
Blame yourself for your childs misbehavior?  I guess that's up to you but I don't see how that teaches the child anything except that they can "get away with it" (whatever it was).


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hmmm*

With no comment on what the father did....if one of my 6 children would have ever written anything like that about their mother and me - I most likely would have only raised 5 to adulthood.

My children are all pretty decent adults who were not coddled as children.  We believed in corperal punishment, we also believed that the parents are in charge.  We also didn't fill their heads with nonsense about how important to the world they were and how the adult world "owed" them something because they happened to be born.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 13, 2012)

The girl ranted to her friends (and the dog).  Big deal.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Been there too*



ctubbs said:


> punishment must fit the 'crime'. My own daughter at age 15 decided to smart mouth her mother then storm into her room slamming the door and locking it. Now if it had been myself she had sassed, most likely nothing would have been said about it, but she was not going to get away treating her mother in such a manner. I was right behind her at the door and finding the door locked, I simply obtained my 'magic' key and let myself into her room much to her surprise.
> I explained that she was not allowed to talk to her mother in such a manner and was to receive a spanking. Whereupon she tried her best to convince me she was way too old, at 15, to be spanked. Upon receiving an explanation about her residency condition, she then threatened to call the Sheriff and charge me with child abuse. That is when I handed her the phone and tole her to start calling, but by the time he arrived, the spanking would be over. Yes, I most likely would spend the night in jail, but she would be removed form the home with only what she would be wearing and her school books. Everything else in her room was mine, all the videos and equipment, game console and games, clothes, the list went on and on as it would for any 15 year old girl. I then told her, "Here is the phone. Go ahead and make the call then bend over my legs and take your spanking." I never had anything hurt me as much as spanking her did until my bride died years later. No she did not call the sheriff and she grew up to be a mother herself, graduated from university majoring in math and Spanish with a teaching job in the local high school.
> No matter how much it pains a parent, when a threat/promise is made, if the infraction still occurs, that promise must be fulfilled. Otherwise, anything the parent says from then on is nothing more than hot air.
> Did this father do right? None of us are qualified to even comment on that situation because we were not in his or her shoes for the entire time. My $0.02 and let the flames begin.
> Charles


 Heard that one myself - they had just started the "child abuse hotline" in our county.  One daughter threatened to "call the child abuse hotline"...I went and got the number, wrote it in big print and pasted it on the wall above the phone.  I told them all they were welcome to call anytime they felt abused.  I also told them if they did they'd get a chance to live in foster care and see what that was like because they'd be removed from the "abusive" home while social services investigated....
None ever called.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 13, 2012)

*blow up laptop*

I must show this to my 12 year old.......... maybe she will get the message.. way to go dad


----------



## penhead (Feb 13, 2012)

Sure that would have worked...lots of other things suggested would have worked...

but unless you have raised teenagers in this age of 'social' media....not sure you can really understand the relief it would give you putting a few rounds through that thing...just my 2 cents as a parent..



navycop said:


> He works for IT he should just disable the facebook page. They do it work and we can't get on.


----------



## Robert111 (Feb 13, 2012)

skiprat said:


> When I first followed the link and saw the video, I was like everyone else that has(had) teenage kids and could relate to it.
> But then I started thinking.
> My kids are deffinately no angels, but I'm proud to say that they are all products of their parents and the way we brought them up.
> 
> ...





gwilki said:


> I just  know that I should keep quiet on this, but I'm with Skip. I don't accept that two wrongs make a right. The girl by all appearances was wrong - big time. But, I believe that the Dad going public was just as bad.
> When I was a kid (I'm 62 now.), we didn't have Facebook, so we just hung around outside the local store and bitched about our parents and how unfair life was in general. Now, kids have Facebook, but the messages are the same.
> I believe that the father would have had a far better chance of actually changing things had he sat down in private with his daughter, told her how hurt he was by her actions and worked out fixing the longer term relationship.
> I realize that my position comes from only what I've seen in this one video. I don't know the long history of this father/daughter relationship, but I can't see anything good at all coming from this video.
> Everybody loses.



Yeah, me too. Guns are for hunting, not correcting a kid's behavior. That's almost as bad as smacking a kid.  




reiddog1 said:


> IMHO, I believe that most children (mine included) become numb to being grounded and sometimes need a little something extra to get the point across.  A 1911 to a computer definately did that.  This reminds me of how lucky I am to have access to automatic weapons and explosives.  I'll have to put this in my memory bank for when my daughters get a little older and want to test their crazy dad.



Please! You're kidding, right??????


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hmmmm*



Robert111 said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > When I first followed the link and saw the video, I was like everyone else that has(had) teenage kids and could relate to it.
> ...


 Well my Mom and Dad smacked me when I needed it (not too often) - my teachers smacked me when I needed it, I smacked my kids when they needed it - and my kids and I all grew into pretty decent adults.  

My kids don't do much of anything when my grand kids misbehave....I can tell you this for certain, I and my children were all much better behaved as children than my grandkids and their contemporaries are.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 13, 2012)

I can only say one thing about that......DECAF!!!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2012)

People around here are very upset with such abhorrent behavior by the father, personally 
i think he did a good thing. His daughter publicly humiliated him, after raising, feeding, and clothing her for 15 years, the brat needs to learn about consequences.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 13, 2012)

bitshird said:


> People around here are very upset with such abhorrent behavior by the father, personally
> i think he did a good thing. His daughter publicly humiliated him, after raising, feeding, and clothing her for 15 years, the brat needs to learn about consequences.


And showing her that the problem can be taken care of with a gun is the right thing to do? And she just wrote some trash on facebook where she had it blocked from public view, she is wrong for what she did but he surely didn't set a better example. I think that entire family needs to seek some help, there is definetly a deeper problem than what is being shown on these videos.

I have to say that I would hate to see what his solution would be if the girl came home pregnant.


----------



## BigShed (Feb 13, 2012)

wolftat said:


> I have to say that I would hate to see what his solution would be if the girl came home pregnant.



He'd have to use his shotgun then:tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Yep*



BigShed said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that I would hate to see what his solution would be if the girl came home pregnant.
> ...


 But he could tie a white bow around the bbl and have a formal wedding.:wink:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 13, 2012)

*What?*



wolftat said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > People around here are very upset with such abhorrent behavior by the father, personally
> ...


 I saw a man destroy a piece of his own electronic equipment....he chose a method of destroying it.  He could have used a sledge hammer and looked even more violent.  He could have thrown it in the nearest river.  I didn't see anything that indicated he had any intention at all of physically hurting the child, or that he wanted to.  

Personally I wouldn't have destroyed the computer (especially if I had paid for it) I would have sold it.  I'd have been more likely to slap the kid up side the head and grounded her until she was about 30 or so - but I never did believe in sparing the rod and spoiling the child..


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 14, 2012)

bitshird said:


> People around here are very upset with such abhorrent behavior by the father, personally
> i think he did a good thing. *His daughter publicly humiliated him*, after raising, feeding, and clothing her for 15 years, the brat needs to learn about consequences.


Actually, she didn't publically humiliate him.  She posted her rant to her facebook page and locked down the security setting so people she didn't want to read it couldn't.  Her mistake was accidentally allowing the dog's facebook page to retain access.  I see nothing wrong with a 15 year old kid ranting to his/her peer group.

The father, on the other hand, didn't try to target his message.  He instead chose to publically humiliate her by posting his diatribe on youtube.

There is a clear difference between the targeted communication that the daughter chose and the public communication chosen by the father.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 14, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I saw a man destroy a piece of his own electronic equipment...


Over and obver he stated that the laptop was hers.

Of course, regardless of the ownership issue, he made several dumb parenting mistakes in making and distributing that video.


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if anyone here has thought of what kind of condemnation their decisions have earned?  Some of you are speaking very aggressively toward a situation you only partly understand.  I know his actions were very abrupt and I would have done it differently, but I don't condemn his parenting decision.

He in no way harmed or threatened his daughters well being.  He didn't point the gun at her or the camera or rough her up.  I doubt she will use the same method to deal with her children, but I am fairly certain she won't lose her job for this kind of mistake in the future (unlike the publicly humiliated individuals who have for posting negative comments about work or boss).

Overall I support his decision with some questions about his method.  However, I think the general outcry by psychobabblists through hate mail is already becoming his punishment for not thinking of a better method.  I think there would still be a large number of people upset that he disciplined her even if the method didn't include a gun.  If he he used a shovel, bat, pick axe(my choice), sledge hammer (My dad's preference), etc. there would still be a ruckus from people that he took any action at all instead of talking to her.

If she did this to her employer SHE WOULD HAVE BEEN FIRED!!  

P.S.  Stop condemning him unless you've been in his shoes and your results were soundly positive!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 14, 2012)

some people will continue to try and make the daughter out to be the victim. Thats the problem with people today. I dont care how wrong some may think the dad was for his method of destruction, thats his business, but in my mind, I do believe it wont be forgotten by his daughter, and maybe she will think twice about her actions and the consequences that may follow in regards to future decisions. Back in the day, when you acted up in school, you went to the principals office and got whipped with a paddle. Now they dont dare do that for fear of someone screaming child abuse, heaven forbid that we should teach our kids anything these days. And yet many may wonder why the prisons are overcrowded, cuz most of them(inmates) didnt get that proper a$$ whippin that they deserved when they were a kid, when they did wrong. But hey, im not a phsycologist so what do i know.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 14, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> some people will continue to try and make the daughter out to be the victim. Thats the problem with people today. I dont care how wrong some may think the dad was for his method of destruction, thats his business, but in my mind, I do believe it wont be forgotten by his daughter, and maybe she will think twice about her actions and the consequences that may follow in regards to future decisions. Back in the day, when you acted up in school, you went to the principals office and got whipped with a paddle. Now they dont dare do that for fear of someone screaming child abuse, heaven forbid that we should teach our kids anything these days. And yet many may wonder why the prisons are overcrowded, cuz most of them(inmates) didnt get that proper a$$ whippin that they deserved when they were a kid, when they did wrong. But hey, im not a phsycologist so what do i know.




Probably a heck of a lot more than most psychologists.


----------



## mwenman (Feb 14, 2012)

when I first saw this, I immediately thought "what is wrong with this guy!"   How could anybody waste good .45ACP ammo like this when a shotgun would have been sooooo much better.

Was he a bit over the top?  perhaps.   Did he get his message across to his daughter and perhaps other rebellious kids.  Probably so.

I was watching the Denver news last night and they had a short segment about this.  Apparently this dad was visited by the local CPS agency where he lives and were apparently satisfied with the results of their visit and walked away.  It was also noted that several other law enforcement agencies visited him and left with his consent / permission to use his video as a training aid to be used in area schools.

It would appear that some good has come from this video.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 14, 2012)

I think all those naysayers have never known a 15 year old girl or aren't parents themselves. Now, my son is only 22 months old but I already really appreciate the patience parents have to have.

I'd imagine if the gun was taken out of the equation and he just drove over the lap top most would have laughed instead or questioning his parenting abilities.

AK


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 14, 2012)

Couple of things that weren't widely brought out...CPS came out and talked to dad and daughter separately...really?...then left. The local Police came out to talk to dad...and to thank him for making his point:biggrin:...that part I like. An ice cream store in town has offered the girl a job. Hope she grows up, works her butt off and is the best ice cream server in the state!


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 14, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> some people will continue to try and make the daughter out to be the victim. Thats the problem with people today. I dont care how wrong some may think the dad was for his method of destruction, thats his business, but in my mind, I do believe it wont be forgotten by his daughter, and maybe she will think twice about her actions and the consequences that may follow in regards to future decisions. Back in the day, when you acted up in school, you went to the principals office and got whipped with a paddle. Now they dont dare do that for fear of someone screaming child abuse, heaven forbid that we should teach our kids anything these days. And yet many may wonder why the prisons are overcrowded, cuz most of them(inmates) didnt get that proper a$$ whippin that they deserved when they were a kid, when they did wrong. But hey, im not a phsycologist so what do i know.



AGREE!


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 14, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> I think all those naysayers have never known a 15 year old girl or aren't parents themselves. Now, my son is only 22 months old but I already really appreciate the patience parents have to have.
> 
> I'd imagine if the gun was taken out of the equation and he just drove over the lap top most would have laughed instead or questioning his parenting abilities.
> 
> AK



Driving over the laptop would have been more amusing (It is my new chosen method rather than the pick axe)!!  My children are also young and I can already see myself in them and I am hesitantly expectant of the teenage years and all of the discipline I will have to delve out.  This man isn't my model for how he dealt with his daughter, but I am happy to see that he dealt with it rather than just looking away and excusing her poor judgement.


----------



## burr (Feb 14, 2012)

My Daughter who is 15 and has made the same mistake in her life, re-posted this video on her facebook page saying that "her Father would do the same thing that this Father did if it happened again" guess that makes me a bad father!!!


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 14, 2012)

burr said:


> My Daughter who is 15 and has made the same mistake in her life, re-posted this video on her facebook page saying that "her Father would do the same thing that this Father did if it happened again" guess that makes me a bad father!!!



That is a sign that she has seen that she made a mistake...  It is a sign of good parenting when your kid can admit a fault without being confronted.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 14, 2012)

burr said:


> My Daughter who is 15 and has made the same mistake in her life, re-posted this video on her facebook page saying that "her Father would do the same thing that this Father did if it happened again" guess that makes me a bad father!!!


 I'd take that as a compliment (unless she is talking about the gun toting).  It means your daughter takes you seriously.  Now had she said "my dad wouldn't do that cause he's a ...." then you're in trouble!

AK


----------



## kronewi (Feb 14, 2012)

Finally, someone who does not pamper their kids and let them get away with everything.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 14, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > People around here are very upset with such abhorrent behavior by the father, personally
> ...



One or more of her "friends" open posted the video and from there it went viral.  Read all the info before blowing away the father's shoes.  Step into them and walk therein for a few days.

Charles


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 14, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > bitshird said:
> ...


Regardless of how many facebook friends she has, the very fact that access was limited to those friends means that it wasn’t ‘public’.


ctubbs said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > Her mistake was accidentally allowing the dog's facebook page to retain access.  I see nothing wrong with a 15 year old kid ranting to his/her peer group.
> ...


According to the father’s facebook page, he posted the video to youtube, because it was ‘easier’.  It should be noted that his security settings for both youtube and facebook allowed everyone to see his posts, so even if he cross-posted it to her facebook page, it would be viewable by everyone both on youtube and on facebook.  In other words, his video posting was made completely public by him.





ctubbs said:


> Read all the info before blowing away the father's shoes.  Step into them and walk therein for a few days.
> 
> Charles


I'm not sure where you are going with this.  Every father walks in his shoes every day.  Every father knows or should know that his kids are going to occasionally embarress him or hurt his feelings.  That doesn't mean that he should stoop to her level (and below) in his response (not to mention make stupid, rookie parenting mistakes).

Rule #1:  Don't parent with anger.
Rule #2:  Be the person you want your kids to be.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 14, 2012)

Based on the father's posts and the daughter's rant, I suspect that the issue here is completely explained by the fact that she has only lived with him for six months.  She is having trouble adjusting to life in his household and he is totally at a loss on how to parent a fifteen year old girl (and he's just a bit of an attention hound, again, based on his own posts).


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*

Well, with only the experience of having raised 6 children of my own to productive adulthood and foster parented one child for a year and another for two months (at the request of their parents - with no compensation involved) I am satisfied that there was nothing wrong in what he did. He exercised his responsibility as a parent in what he saw as the right way. 

Fortunately he did not ask anyone for their opinion before, during or after the time when he imposed the dicipline. 

My own approach to dicipline was different - at 15 and a daughter, I would not have smacked her - her mother would have. The computer, I'm not sure. We had a computer when they were 15 but no internet. Land line telephone communications only. The punishment would have been swift, abd sure.


----------



## Hturnings (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm just glad the government didn't step in and prosecute the Dad for something.

After watching it, my only thought was I would have ended the video with something like.  "Daughters name, You disappointed and embarrassed your family but I still love you."


----------



## Hturnings (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll go back in lurker mode but I got to post this.  This is from the "follow up story link" someone (thanks by the way) posted several pages ago.  Seems from reading this the daughter has her head on straight and will be successful in her life.  Read about what some of the "experts" have suggested will happen to the daughter because of this episode.

This is what the Dad said in the follow up.  "Our kids are as strong as we help them to be. My daughter took a horrible day in her life, had her crying fit, then got over it, accepted her punishment, and hasn’t let it (or people’s comments) destroy her strength. "

Read more: UPDATE: Dad uses Facebook to teach daughter a lesson | Chicago - News - Chicago's Best Variety of the 80s, 90s and Now


----------



## Hturnings (Feb 14, 2012)

I promise this is the last one.  Have you ever noticed how if you really want someone's advice you have to ask more than once.  However, the unmarried co-worker/friend/family member is more than willling to give unsolicited advice on how to treat your wife.  Or the one who has no kids ............... how to treat/raise your kids.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 14, 2012)

Proud Parent Moment.

My 16 YO son brought this to my attention the day it posted up. He agreed with the dad that the daughter was out of line and should not have posted negative things about the family on face book.

Standing rule in my house for minors: If Mom and I don't have full and unfettered access to any and all online/computer accounts etc.  There will be no access including phones, visiting friends, etc. 

Any negative posts regarding family members will be dealt with swiftly and harshly. You just don't air the dirty laundry in public.  I'm very proud that my son could both show me this post and see it for it was.  A corrective action made by a concerned parent. Was it the best method? Probably not, but who am I to apply 20/20 hindsight to this man's predicament and how he handled it. The only difference between some of my own parenting mistakes and his is that his is now world wide and can never be taken back or forgotten.

"Never Ever put any thing on the Internet you don't want your parents to see FOREVER." 
"Don't visit a website, that your parents would be ashamed of you for visiting."


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Hmmmm....*

Well the only parents that never made a mistake in raising their kids are those who are childless.  I've even made mistakes raising my dogs....


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am really not sure how old I was But my dad chased me though 3 different neighbors yards with the belt. Yes he caught me. And I never gave he a reason to chase me again.


----------

